# Headaches on waking every morning and during the night?



## katy1310

Hi ladies

Just wondered if anyone else is waking up in the night or early in the morning (5am onwards) with bad headaches? I have been, the last few mornings. 2 paracetamol and a bit more sleep does the trick but I'm scared of taking paracetamol too often. If I didn't take them though, i'd end up with a stinker of a migraine and would end up having to take more paracetamol through the day. 

I used to suffer from really severe migraines before I got pregnant and was even on a daily preventative. But since being pregnant I have not suffered from migraines at all really and any headaches I do get have been cleared up really quickly with a couple of paracetamol (which would never have even touched a headache before I was pregnant!) 

Just wondered if anyone else is experiencing these headings on waking? I didn't really get any at all in the first trimester....but now it seems to be every morning. They don't come back through the day. Is it ok to take one dose of paracetamol per day?


----------



## ginab

I got headaches really bad and i harldy ever have them normaly and never had a migrane. I never found out what the cause of it was maybe due to the extra pressure your body is under with pumping blood around the body? 

But mine did go they lasted about a week woke up every morning with one and it was on and off all day.. Hopefully yours will go soon to..


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I get them quite intensely at night.. And I find if I sit down for too long or stand up too quick it can trigger them aswell.

I THINK it's something to do with extra blood being pumped round.. The same reason that you might experience increased nose bleeds.. I don't think it's anything to worry about but if it does concern you then don't be scared to give you're MW a ring

xxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, had really bad headaches upon awakening from week 16 to 19!
Paracetamol first thing upon awakening helped me a lot.
Good luck...


----------



## vickie83

I get these too. I've started having a glass of water when I wake through night and they're not as bad when I wake up in the morning


----------



## rihanna

i get these too....pain in the ****!


----------



## katy1310

Thanks everyone, glad it's not just me! I will try having a glass of water through the night and see if that helps. Hope you all get rid of the headaches soon...

xxxx


----------



## Lynsey1986

Hiya, 
I usually suffer from bad migraines frequently, but since being pregnant i have had hardly any migraines.....apart from the one i've had since yesterday, and one i had a few weeks ago. I spoke to the midwife and the doctor about it, and its safe to take paracetamol normally, just not anything else. (oh how i miss Zomig....miracle migraine cure!lol)


----------



## ourbump

I had really bad headaches in weeks 12 & 13 awful!! Thankfully it has cleared now!! Hopefully it will stay that way!


----------



## WannaB

It could be that your blood sugar is taking a big nose dive at night too, and its too long inbetween your night time meal and waking. I get that even now and wake up with headaches some mornings. If you can eat a little something that wont give you heartburn just before bed it helps alot.


----------



## alibaba24

Iv had headaches all the way through which iv managed with paracetamol....i actually spoke to my mw about it the other day as i know headaches can be a sign of high blood pressure after checking my bp which was fine she said that the oestrogen (sorry if iv spelt that wrong) can give us headaches and also women who have been on the combined pill seem to suffer more with headaches too....I just take paracetamol when it gets too much like i said iv pretty much had them all the way through particularly bad in 1st & 2nd tri they have eased off a bit now

xx


----------



## meldmac

You can get headaches too if you are not drinking enough. I find in the mornings I have one if I am a bit dehydrated.


----------



## gummybear52

I also suffered from severe migraines before pregnancy and was on 4 different dailey meds for them, since being preggers I've only had a couple actual migraines. But like you, every single morning without fail I wake up with a pounding headache. My doctor put me on Fioricet. And although he says it is "safe" to take one every day if I need it, I try to only take them on days I have something to do, like work. The other days I just lay with my head on a heating pad all day and pray it goes away! I'm really hoping that this is a second trimester thing and maybe it will go away soon, I'll send extra hopes out for yours too!!


----------



## Angellicaa

Could be: 

- high blood pressure
- sinus pressure (neti pot works wonders)
- dehydration
- estrogen
- not enough rest (tired)
- a cold coming on

* I hope you feel better soon, I had this same thing happened to me, and it was sinus pressure...the neti pot did the trick~


----------



## emsiee

I wake up with these every day. 

I suffered terribly on my last pregnancy...

I take Co Codamol for them..:thumbup:


----------



## ProudMum

i have one at the moment and its making me feel sick... i get them during the night too and its not pleasant. I tend to just let myself suffer til i really cant take anymore.
i will add that i have chronic congestion too and had it in my last pregnancy so my constant sniffing is probably the cause for mine. x


----------



## Starflower

I used to have headaches everyday before i got pregnant, but they seemed to get better once i got pregnant, but the last couple of weeks theyve come back with avangence. Went to the docs yesterday and asked about them, doc said paracetamol was fine to take and asprin so long as it wasnt to often but she said if at all possible avoid co-codamol. She said they were probably caused by hormones and extra blood.

Hope everyone feels better xxx


----------



## emsiee

Starflower said:


> I used to have headaches everyday before i got pregnant, but they seemed to get better once i got pregnant, but the last couple of weeks theyve come back with avangence. Went to the docs yesterday and asked about them, doc said paracetamol was fine to take and asprin so long as it wasnt to often but she said if at all possible avoid co-codamol. She said they were probably caused by hormones and extra blood.
> 
> Hope everyone feels better xxx

My doc actually prescribed Co Codamol for me...i told her paracetamol wasnt touching them (which is isnt) so she looked in a book and gave me a prescription for Co Codamol and told me it was ok to take :shrug:

I must admit, I dont take a lot of it...probably one tab every other day when I really cant take it anymore.


----------

